# scrambled eggs for beardys?



## TheReptileben (Oct 20, 2012)

I read that they are a good source of protein for beardies so just to supplement my girls diet I might start giving once a week egg treats do you think they should be used or not?


----------



## brown.snake (Oct 20, 2012)

i'd like to know as well as i have pet hens and lots of eggs


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 20, 2012)

> I read that they are a good source of protein for beardies so just to supplement my girls diet I might start giving once a week egg treats do you think they should be used or not?



Yes eggs are very healthy for them.i dont know if they should be kept as an occasional treat or not though.


----------



## Womagaunt (Oct 20, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> i dont know if they should be kept as an occasional treat though.


What doesn't kill you makes you stronger :L


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey it worked for Rocky Balboa...


----------



## Wally (Oct 20, 2012)

My skinks sometimes get scrambled beardie eggs.


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 20, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> Yes eggs are very healthy for them.i dont know if they should be kept as an occasional treat though.



Are you saying give every day


Check me out in YouTube (username: TheReptileben


----------



## FAY (Oct 20, 2012)

We feed ours eggs now and then. They don't like them sloppy though.
Cook them like you would an omelette and then cut it into bite size pieces.
We never just give one type of food in a bowl though. 
we will give that with say, some lettuce, chopped up mushrooms or strawberries etc


----------



## LizardLady (Oct 20, 2012)

FAY said:


> We feed ours eggs now and then. They don't like them sloppy though.
> Cook them like you would an omelette and then cut it into bite size pieces.
> We never just give one type of food in a bowl though.
> we will give that with say, some lettuce, chopped up mushrooms or strawberries etc



Fay, I have enormous respect for you, but I must query your comment above....

The following is taken from the "Nutrition Content of Foods For Bearded Dragons" (happy to supply anyone with a copy of this, just pm me)...

Lettuce: "Poor nutritional value, may cause diarrhea. Feeding: QUESTIONABLE
Mushrooms: "High phosphorous, WARNING - some mushrooms can be very toxic to Beardies. Feeding: QUESTIONABLE
Strawberries: High Vitamin C, moderate oxalate3s. Feeding: OCCASIONAL

Now, onto the egg.....
Egg - Whole, hard-boiled: "Feeding: RARELY"... These are REALLY high in Phosphorous (binds Calcium), very high in protein (as already established), but dragons' systems really can't cope with THAT much of a protein hit...

Strawberries are okay as a treat, but shouldn't be used as a staple (every day) item...

I really hope you don't get offended by this Fay, as it is certainly not my intention to do so... I just hope this little bit of information is helpful! 

All the best,
Carolyn


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 20, 2012)

I thought any lettuce but iceberg was fine, if not good for most vegetable eating critters. As far as I know, it's iceberg lettuce that's useless for everything. Different reptiles I know, but I feed my shingles lettuce (the fancy salad mix from the fruit market) just about every day, and they've had no ill effects.


----------



## Wally (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Carolyn,

I would like a copy of this "Nutrition Content of Foods For Bearded Dragons" if I may for further investigation.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 20, 2012)

here is the one i use 

Nutrition Content


----------



## JasonL (Oct 20, 2012)

I am always amazed why people go to so much trouble to feed bear dies such exotic (to them) foods? does it make the keeper feel better that their pets are eating expensive "human" foods?... all they need is handfuls of insects, whole Dandelion plants and a few hibiscus flowers, maybe a handful of Clover from time to time.... and they will thrive. Often these "human" foods do more harm than good.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 20, 2012)

i was only thinking to myself earlier today i wonder how many reptiles have died 'testing' what they can and cant eat in captivity

and thats all well and good Jason but i have a female i recently purchased and right now she refuses to eat anything BUT peas, ive offered her dandelions, rose petals and mixtures of vegies/fruits, will only eat a few crickets or woodies/mealworms 

im hoping she will pick up once the warmer weather really kicks in, i keep offering her fresh stuff every few days and so far pea's are the only things eaten and yes i have gone a few days without putting any peas in but she just will NOT eat and will wait for peas and i feel that so long as shes at least eating 'something' its better then nothing


----------



## someday (Oct 20, 2012)

can i give my eastern water dragon some scrambled duck eggs i dont have chickens only ducks =)


----------



## Wally (Oct 20, 2012)

JasonL said:


> I am always amazed why people go to so much trouble to feed bear dies such exotic (to them) foods? does it make the keeper feel better that their pets are eating expensive "human" foods?... all they need is handfuls of insects, whole Dandelion plants and a few hibiscus flowers, maybe a handful of Clover from time to time.... and they will thrive. Often these "human" foods do more harm than good.



That's pretty much it in a nutshell. No pun intended.

I am always interested in reading beyond some of these "fact sheets" though.


----------



## bowdnboy (Oct 20, 2012)

I feed simple and easy for my beardie's and never had any problems. Staple of bok choy and roaches. once or twice a week some pumpkin. maybe some corn every other week, with some clover thrown in. Thats it. very happy beardies runnin around here.

CHeers


----------



## JasonL (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> and thats all well and good Jason but i have a female i recently purchased and right now she refuses to eat anything BUT peas, ive offered her dandelions, rose petals and mixtures of vegies/fruits, will only eat a few crickets or woodies/mealworms



Then there are other issues at play, I have kept a lot of beardies and bred thousands, and never had one that was fussy unless it was stressed or sick


----------



## LizardLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Hi Carolyn,
> 
> I would like a copy of this "Nutrition Content of Foods For Bearded Dragons" if I may for further investigation.



Hey Wally!

My Nutrition Chart is the same one that Jeannine posted at post #12...

- - - Updated - - -

For what it's worth, while we're on the subject, my dragons' "Staple" salad consists of Bok Choy, Watercress, Endive, Parsley, Sweet Potato, Butternut Pumpkin, Yellow Squash, Parsnip and Red Capsicum. 

I have been breeding these animals for fifteen years, not ONE hatchling leaves me NOT eating this salad. If, at a later stage in their new slaves' homes they 'choose' not to eat their salad, then I question husbandry...

My adult dragons have been on this mix for "ever", and with their crickets (dusted two/three times a week - each day for breeding females), woodies and silkworms, they are very healthy!


----------



## Wally (Oct 20, 2012)

LizardLady said:


> Hey Wally!
> 
> My Nutrition Chart is the same one that Jeannine posted at post #12...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



Thanks Carolyn. I hope all's well.


----------



## adz83 (Oct 20, 2012)

LizardLady said:


> Hey Wally!
> 
> My Nutrition Chart is the same one that Jeannine posted at post #12...
> 
> ...



just curious, do u feed the pumpkin,squash n sweet potato raw or do u boil em first??


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 21, 2012)

Everything I feed my water dragons/shingles is raw, it's usually a mix of whatever looks good at the fruit market that won't go gross within a couple of days.
I figure that for once, the "what they'd have in the wild" argument is reasonably valid: They don't get cooked food, so they aren't equipped to process it.


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 21, 2012)

I usually just buy staple greens for my beardie and supplement it with whatever vegies/fruit are kicking around the house.i use plants from the garden as well like dandelion,nastertiums and mulberry leaves


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd be interested to find out what Australian native plants can be used for food. That nutrition content table is from overseas (U.S.?) so it omits many plants for obvious reasons. Does anyone know of any native plants that can be used for beardies? I am moving overseas shortly and so I bought around a dozen herbs/plants/trees so that the person minding my beardies would have a beardie garden to use including coriander, basil, watercress, grape vine (leaves), mulberry tree and hibiscus.

It made me think that surely some native plants would be included in beardies natural diet so would be a far more suitable option, kangaroo paw, fountain grass, bottlebrush, lilly pilly, melaleuca, banksia... does anyone know the suitability of any native plants for beardie nutrition? Any field studies on beardie diet including plant species?


----------



## FAY (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Carolyn,

This is only a very small part of what we feed, the other things were used as an example of putting a selection of food in. Please keep in mind that we also keep our beardies in with the shinglebacks. So they just eat what they want. Eggs , well we do not put them in all the time as you can imagine (as they have to be cooked).Lettuce is not iceberg. There actually main food is chopped up vegies.
No, I am not offended at all. Each has their own way of doing things.




LizardLady said:


> Fay, I have enormous respect for you, but I must query your comment above....
> 
> The following is taken from the "Nutrition Content of Foods For Bearded Dragons" (happy to supply anyone with a copy of this, just pm me)...
> 
> ...


----------



## LizardLady (Oct 21, 2012)

adz83 said:


> just curious, do u feed the pumpkin,squash n sweet potato raw or do u boil em first??



All ingredients are uncooked Adz - boiling tends to diminish the nutrients...

Chop the Bok Choy, Watercress, Endive, Red Capsicum and 'head' the Parsley... Grate the Sweet Potato, Butternut Pumpkin, Yellow Squash and Parsnip... Mix all together, voila!  There will be 'fights' over who gets to lick the bowl though, so be warned! 

- - - Updated - - -



crocodile_dan said:


> I'd be interested to find out what Australian native plants can be used for food. That nutrition content table is from overseas (U.S.?) so it omits many plants for obvious reasons. Does anyone know of any native plants that can be used for beardies? I am moving overseas shortly and so I bought around a dozen herbs/plants/trees so that the person minding my beardies would have a beardie garden to use including coriander, basil, watercress, grape vine (leaves), mulberry tree and hibiscus.
> 
> It made me think that surely some native plants would be included in beardies natural diet so would be a far more suitable option, kangaroo paw, fountain grass, bottlebrush, lilly pilly, melaleuca, banksia... does anyone know the suitability of any native plants for beardie nutrition? Any field studies on beardie diet including plant species?



I'll hop onto the other computer where all my info is Dan, and put it up for you...


----------



## Renenet (Oct 21, 2012)

LizardLady said:


> I'll hop onto the other computer where all my info is Dan, and put it up for you...



That would be awesome. I've often wondered about Dan's question myself and was going to research it when uni is over for the year.


----------



## LizardLady (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay, the "list" is rather extensive, and in table form...

Happy to share it around, should anyone ask for it, just flick me a pm with your email addy, and I'll forward it off to you! 

Hope this helps!

Best,
Carolyn

- - - Updated - - -



Renenet said:


> That would be awesome. I've often wondered about Dan's question myself and was going to research it when uni is over for the year.



Email sent!


----------

